
Ask HN: What are your pain points with Python? - alexbecker
Pain points with the language, ecosystem, package management, distribution, anything. I&#x27;m working on making package distribution easier, but happy to kvetch about other pain points as well.
======
ThePhysicist
Since the introduction of wheels I’m mostly happy with package distribution.
In most professional projects we include wheels of all dependencies in the
repository, which allows us to install everything without downloading any
additional data (and this also ensures compromised packages will not
automatically creep into our projects).

Good static typing is something I miss more and more in Python, though the
tooling around this keeps improving.

------
runjake
* Whitespace as a delimiter. I don't care if it's a tired argument.

* That there isn't actually one obvious way to do it, there's often many.

* Python as a language does not fit my idea of elegant at all. I do not enjoy programming with it. I use it because of it's immense popularity and reasonable levels of documentation.

------
bjourne
Perhaps it is minor, but I hate how not all packages are imported using the
same syntax. For example you have "import numpy as np" and then "from
keras.layers.convolutional import Conv2D" You have two mix two different
import styles. Ugly.

